# اوعى تركب القطار فى الصين ..شوف ليه



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2010)

*تحذير هام .
اوعى تركب القطار فى الصين ..

شوف ليه



[YOUTUBE]Nwu3NtEe1uA&feature[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## marcelino (17 يوليو 2010)

*يلهووووووووووووى

ده احنا معندناش ززحمه
*​


----------



## hanysabry (17 يوليو 2010)

على كده هنا مفيش زحمه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا مارو ع مرورك


نورتني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا هاني ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

ايه ده والضباط بيزقوا الناس جوة ويقفلوا بسرعة

قبل ما يندلقوا ههههههههههه

تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية

شكرا مارو للفيديو الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ده والضباط بيزقوا الناس جوة ويقفلوا بسرعة
> 
> ...




*
سلامه نظرك يا تاسوني

هو مره تشكريني في موضوع مارو

ودلوقتي تشكري مارو في موضوعي

اللي واخد عقلك يختي :t9:

ده اخره اللي يشجع الزمالك :gy0000::gy0000:​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2010)

ههههههه


مش معقول


شكرا جدا ليكم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


منورني دايما​*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

> سلامه نظرك يا تاسوني
> 
> هو مره تشكريني في موضوع مارو
> 
> ...


 
يا عم قلبك ابيض

زى لبس الزماللك هههههههههه

:gy0000::gy0000:

صحابك دول يا مايكل

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا عم قلبك ابيض
> 
> زى لبس الزماللك هههههههههه
> 
> ...




*
قلبي ابيض طبعا

بس مش عشان لس الزمالك :11azy:

لا دول صحابك بجبهملك معايا كل شويه

اهم بيسلموا عليكي ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

> قلبي ابيض طبعا
> 
> بس مش عشان لس الزمالك :11azy:
> 
> ...


 
الزملكاوية بس اللى قلبهم ابيض

لا ياعم معرفهمش دول صحابك

بس محرج تقول صح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الزملكاوية بس اللى قلبهم ابيض
> 
> لا ياعم معرفهمش دول صحابك
> 
> بس محرج تقول صح​




*
هما فين الزملكويه اصلا

انقرضوا خلاص يابنتي

مش دول بيطلعوا لسانهم

يبقوا زملكويه طبعا 

وبما انك زملكويه يبقي اصحابك

الحمد لله معرفش حد زملكاوي :t30:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا مايكل*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (18 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههههه دا عقبال لما نوصل المشوار يكون الواحد مات 
ياعم مايكل دا انا امشيها احسن 

شكرا ليك ​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا روماني ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يرحمهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا الملكه ع مرورك


نورتيني​*


----------



## بنشا (18 يوليو 2010)

اوه نحنا معنا قطار لول


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*انت لحقت عشان تتفصل


يالا بالشفا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يوليو 2010)

> هما فين الزملكويه اصلا
> 
> انقرضوا خلاص يابنتي
> 
> ...


 

التناقض بقى

الللى يطلعوا لسانهم يبقوا زملكاوية

وفى اخر المشاركة مطلع لسانك ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> التناقض بقى
> 
> الللى يطلعوا لسانهم يبقوا زملكاوية
> 
> وفى اخر المشاركة مطلع لسانك ههههههههههه​



*
برحتي بقي 

موضوعي واطلع لساني برحتي

عندك اعتراض يابت ::nunu0000:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

> برحتي بقي
> 
> موضوعي واطلع لساني برحتي
> 
> عندك اعتراض يابت ::nunu0000:


 
ههههههههههه

اللى يطلع لسانه يبقى زملكاوى باعترافك

وشهد شاهد من اهلها ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> اللى يطلع لسانه يبقى زملكاوى باعترافك
> 
> وشهد شاهد من اهلها ههههههههه​




*
زملكاوي مين يابنتي

ده لو اخر يوم في عمري

ع راي الشاعر اللي اسمه ايه

لو لم اكن اهلويا لو ددت ان اكون اهلويا

هش يابت من هنا :11azy:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

> زملكاوي مين يابنتي
> 
> ده لو اخر يوم في عمري
> 
> ...


 
متتهربش يا بنى من تناقضاتك

شاعر مين ده يا بنى الشعر اتحرف خالص

هههههههههههههه

مش ههش ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> متتهربش يا بنى من تناقضاتك
> 
> شاعر مين ده يا بنى الشعر اتحرف خالص
> 
> ...



*
برحتي يابت انا حر

يخرب بيت الجهل بتاع البنات

ده شاعر جديد لسه نازل في السوق

متعرفيش حاجه متتكلميش يابت :t30:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

​


> برحتي يابت انا حر
> 
> يخرب بيت الجهل بتاع البنات
> 
> ...




وانا كمان :t30:

اه عرفته مش ده اللى الف انا مش خرنج هههههههه

هههههه​​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> وانا كمان :t30:
> 
> اه عرفته مش ده اللى الف انا مش خرنج هههههههه
> 
> ...



*
اه ده عمك ابو الليف 

اللي الف احلي قصيده وقال

مستهون بالستات يا اخويا دولا مجانين

دول كربونا وحياه ابويا دولا مجانين

هانم ولا منديل بقويا دولا مجانين

خد بالك من صنف الحريم 30:

دول دول خبلانه واللي فهمهم راسه تعيانه

قلتش انا حاجه من عندي :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههه
ااااايه المنظر ده !!
يعنى هما اللى وافقين دول دى كل مهمتهم ولا ايه 
شكرا ياكوكو*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> ااااايه المنظر ده !!
> يعنى هما اللى وافقين دول دى كل مهمتهم ولا ايه
> شكرا ياكوكو*​




*
ايون دول مهمتهم يحشروا الناس

شوفتي شغلانه احسن من دي

وبيكسبوا زي الرز 30:

شكرا مرموره​*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

> اه ده عمك ابو الليف
> 
> اللي الف احلي قصيده وقال
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههه*

*انت محسسنى ان الاغنية دى*

*شهادة علينا على اساس*

*ان ام كلثوم او عبد الحليم هما اللى قالوها*

*مش ابو الليف هههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *انت محسسنى ان الاغنية دى*
> 
> ...




*
ام كلثوم مين وعبد الحليم مين

هما دول يجوا حاجه جنب ابو الليف

ولا اللي يقول الحق دلوقتي تزعلوا منه

ده حتي مقلش كلمه غلط في حقكم :t30:​*


----------



## MATTEW (20 يوليو 2010)

*اكيد الموضوع ده هزار طبعا *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*لا حقيقه طبعا في الصين

هزار ازاي ياعم ما ثيوو

ما انت شايف بنفسك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

> ام كلثوم مين وعبد الحليم مين
> 
> هما دول يجوا حاجه جنب ابو الليف
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه  ما هو كل واحد 

فاكر نفسه صح ولا ايه يا مايكل ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه  ما هو كل واحد
> 
> فاكر نفسه صح ولا ايه يا مايكل ههههههههه​





*لا غلط يا تاسووووووووووني


:t30: :t30: :t30:​*


----------



## peter 2008 (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على التحذير 
انا مش هافكر اصلا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا بيتر ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## صلاح الدين 2020 (22 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههه زحمة يا دنيا زحمة


----------



## اكليل الشوك (22 يوليو 2010)

_اية دة انا حاسيت بإختناق حد يجيبلى اكسجين ههههه

ميرسى مايكل على الفيديو​_ :d


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا صلاح الدين 2020 ع مرورك


نورتني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا اكليل ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (25 يوليو 2010)

يا لهوىىىىى لا وايه منظمين وفى طوابير بردوا دول على ما يوصلوا بيبقى شكلهم ايييييييييه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جيلان ع مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​


----------

